# Marconi 365EZ key.



## c.m.Duncan (Mar 24, 2007)

In case anyone is interested, this key is currently on eBay

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/312469438763


----------



## J. Davies (Dec 29, 2010)

Not a bad price for such good condition. I have a 365B which is mechanically the same but has built-in inductors for shaping the keyed waveform as far as I recall.


----------



## GW3OQK (Jun 10, 2010)

£330 for that EZ key seems very high. What about this one with 9 bids?!

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-MARCONI-MARINE-MORSE-KEY/362560202157?hash=item546a45a5ad:g:m9AAAOSwlglcaaSb:rk:12f:0

I have a 365A which is my favourite key, as it just seems to float along at a steady 22. The sleeve bearing had some wear so I replaced it with a roller bearing as some later models had. 
73, Andrew


----------



## J. Davies (Dec 29, 2010)

It looks like the bidding went way up on the EZ. Far too much to pay. But it was in near mint condition. Worth it to someone obviously.


----------



## sparks69 (Dec 18, 2005)

I think I'll stick to collecting bicycles !


----------



## gordonarfur (May 27, 2018)

I have a morse key with F.I.L Z.H. ser. no 777 stamped upon the a plate and fixed to the top , anyone know what that means?


----------



## JOC42 (Feb 3, 2008)

That sounds like a NATO key.

Try this page and see if yours is like the one shown:
http://w1tp.com

regards

John


----------



## schris (May 25, 2012)

gordonarfur said:


> I have a morse key with F.I.L Z.H. ser. no 777 stamped upon the a plate and fixed to the top , anyone know what that means?


http://www.morsemad.com/nato.htm


----------

